# Is my platy just old?



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

My platy in my 10 gal tank is getting really listless and laying on the bottom of the tank. He's about 2.5 years old if not a little older. He hasn't been eating and is just sitting on the rocks. I'm especially worried because I have to go on a work trip for 2 weeks. I don't want to leave him in there if he's going to die, but I don't want to take him out if he's going to live. I just vacuumed the gravel and replaced half of the water. Nitrates, nitrites, Ph and ammonium are all in the normal level in my test kit. Not sure what to do, help!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Well it looks like I'm going to lose him.... Poor little guy  so sad


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Yup...he's gone. At least it was quick.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

I'm sorry about about your platy, but that is normally the life expectancy for most livebearers. So you should think he had a good life.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Platy's live about 3-5 years so you were coming up on the lower end of that. The only up side to this is that you lost him before you went out for work because if he had died while you were gone the tanks water quality could have seriously suffered. 

:rip:


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah I guess e timing was better this way. He was full grown when I bought him, I guess he could have been closer to 3 years. Thanks for the responses


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Obsidian said:


> Platy's live about 3-5 years so you were coming up on the lower end of that. The only up side to this is that you lost him before you went out for work because if he had died while you were gone the tanks water quality could have seriously suffered.
> 
> :rip:


Unless he had scavengers (snails) that will clean up, I don't think the water quality would suffer that much.


----------

